
The state of the Octoverse 2016 – GitHub - palakz
https://octoverse.github.com/
======
lwhsiao
The most forked repositories are interesting to look at. That's a lot of forks
for a few recipes! Udacity courses showing their numbers.

The relative number of contributors to Font-Awesome is also quite surprising.

